
Remote Work Is Not a Perk - sixteenth
http://blog.davidtate.org/2017/01/remote-work-is-not-a-perk/
======
KevinEldon
This short post got me thinking...

Is a working outside the office culture different than a remote work culture?
I work from home frequently (some full days, some partial days) but can be in
the office any day if needed or if it makes sense. It seems like this is
different then what some people would understand "Remote work" to be.

~~~
pc86
I think it boils down to what your response would be if a brand new manager
asked you to come in.

Remote work - "Well, I live in [location on the other side of the world], so
let me know when you have the airfare settled!"

Work outside of the office - "Okay, see you at [time later today]."

A lot of American companies allow you to "work outside of the office" but I
think a lot of managers would not react too kindly to their people randomly
being halfway across the country without being told.

~~~
sixteenth
Agree - I think there is a big difference, in case this helps the terminology
tips your hand - "remote-friendly" is a meaningless term in my experience.
Remote-first or Distributed are the "get on a plane to smell each other" terms
of a truly remote team: [http://blog.davidtate.org/2016/12/remote-work-
terminology/](http://blog.davidtate.org/2016/12/remote-work-terminology/)

------
RichardHeart
"Remote work, if properly supported, is a powerful testament to the respect
that you have for your people and their lives." sounds like a perk to me?

I think the author means, remote work is a perk that people companies should
love so much and do so well, that it seems like less of a perk? Yeah, it's
just a bad headline.

